# How To Build Big Biceps



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The “Guns.” The “Pythons.” “Thunder” and “Lighting.” The “Rockweillers.” There is no other muscle group that has earned more nicknames than when describing a bulging and huge set of bicep! Bulging biceps – every guy wants them. Count me in this group.The days are far from gone when you walk into the gym and see [...]

*Read More...*


----------

